# Zeitschriften SUSE 9SE 'aufbohren', geht das nicht?



## rohar (24. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab nun zum X-ten Mal wieder mit Linux angefangen, weil es die Suse9.0SE gab.  Hat mir auch prima gefallen, anfängliche Hardwareprobleme (NVidiaNForce2) waren schnell erledigt und nun läuft das Pröbchen einwandfrei, sogar Video-CD's, die ich unter Win98 nicht abspielen kann haben auf  Anhieb funktioniert....

Das hat natürlich Appetit auf mehr gemacht und da steht an erster Stelle bei mir zur Zeit DV, da ich auch damit riesige Probleme  unter Win98 habe. 

Also habe ich versucht Kino zu installieren, allerdings wird das langsam aber sicher zum Debakel. Zum einen wegen der vielen Abhängigkeiten (man gibt mir kein DSL!) , zum anderen, und das ist *wirklich*  ein Problem, weil Suse da anscheinend so eine Art Hürde eingebaut hat, die verhindert, dass die SE problemlos erweitert werden kann. 

So, damit also zum eigentlichen Problem:

Die Programmversionen in der SE scheinen irgendwie nicht  zu 'stimmen'. 

Im besonderen bezieht sich dies auf  gcc, der auf der CD ohne gcc-c++ drauf ist. Weiter fehlt für Kino noch (neben anderen problemlos installierbaren Paketen)   libstdc++-devel
So, dummerweise hängen die nun alle mehr oder weniger zusammen, sprich, ich muss  zuerst einmal   libstdc++-devel installieren, bevor ich  gcc-c++ installieren kann.

Das dumme ist nun, dass auf den Suse Servern überall nur eine Version 3.3.1-29 der beiden Pakete vorhanden ist, dass der SE beigelegte gcc jedoch schon die Versionsnummer *37* trägt. Also lässt sich libstdc++-devel nicht installieren, da die Version 3.3.1-37 benötigt würde.

Den gcc und libstdc++  zu entfernen und durch -29 zu ersetzen habe ich mir angesichts der schreckllich langen Liste der Pakete, die den gcc benötigen, erst mal verkniffen. 

Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, trotzdem weiterzukommen?


----------



## chewie (20. April 2004)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch - nun hab ich Suse 9.0 auf der Platte, aber zum richtigen "Linuxen" wieder Red Hat 9.0 installiert - mit gcc & allem anderen.

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich versucht einen alte Suse 7.2 mit der SE upzudaten - Der reinste Horror, was da herauskam...

Die Suse 9.0 SE wurde in gemeinster Art und Weise verkrüppelt - da lohnt sich der Streß nicht. Als solides System (da ja nix kompiliert & installiert werden kann) ist es aber zu gebrauchen... (Briefe schreiben, online gehen)

Auch der Suseplugger ist eine Installation schon wert - da er meine USB-Festplatte automatisch erkennt & einbindet - das kann mein Rotkäppchen noch nicht.. *fg*


----------



## Vitei (20. April 2004)

Versuch mal mit dieser kleinen Anleitung hier

Gruß


----------

